# هدية العيد : اخر اصدرات البرنامج الاحصائي ميني تاب : Minitab v16.2.0



## zidaan (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*Minitab v16.2.0*










*Minitab v16.2.0 | 83.8 MB*

MINITAB Statistical Software is the ideal package for Six Sigma and other quality improvement projects. From Statistical Process Control to Design of Experiments, it offers you the methods you need to implement every phase of your quality project, along with features like StatGuide and ReportPad that help you understand and communicate your results. No package is more accurate, reliable, or easy to use. In addition to more statistical power than our previous release, MINITAB offers many exciting new features such as: A powerful new graphics engine that delivers engaging results that offer tremendous insight into your data An effortless method to create, edit, and update graphs The ability to customize your menus and toolbars so you can conveniently access the methods you use most.

Homepage: http://www.minitab.com/





*Filesonic

Unibytes*
​


----------



## amato alra7man (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ,لكن البرنامج لا يعمل


----------

